# Ship'S Steering Wheel



## drsam (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi

I am asking about the meaning of a ship's steering wheel stamped in a watch case. The movement is dated 1899. There are no other markings. Any Idea or information to identify the watch?

Regards

drsam


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Some pictures would be great...

Andreas


----------

